# Pizza Face



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Maz,

I would be very grateful for your advice about using benzoyl peroxide cream.  For some reason I have always had very bad acne and over the years I have been put on among other things antibiotics, the pill and Retin-A cream but have not used any of these for a long while. However, I have been using Panoxyl Cream 5% (benzoyl peroxide) to stave off the still unsightly spots and blackheads that can appear. I’m not vain but at my age in a professional job I need to look as presentable as possible. I would obviously prefer to keep on using the benzoyl peroxide cream but if there’s any chance that it may cause problems then I would, of course, stop it in a flash. In particular, I would like to know if it may affect my ability to conceive naturally and also if it may affect the success of ivf.

With kind thanks,
Candie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

Benzoyl peroxide used topically doesn't interact with any other medicines so it's fine to use during IVF. It's also safe to use if pregnant and there is no evidence it has any effects on conception. Do keep on using it if it helps your skin. You should steer clear of the Retin-A products though.

All the best
Maz x


----------



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Big thank you!

Candie x


----------

